# CC's first attempt



## CrewCab (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh well, it had to happen sometime ???


*Please Note* ............... This post contains pictures of raw and unfinished engine parts, if you are a lover of BLING and are easily offended by a lack of polish and sophistication please look away now ............ the following pictures are of a very basic nature :


*************** *You have been Warned* *************************



  ;D








A few bits ........... very definitely Work in Progress 







drill bit is 1/8" dia for reference 


Very rough and ready set up .................. 












but ...........................  :








 8) :big: ;D ............. it runs 


Bling can follow  8)


CC


----------



## rake60 (Jun 30, 2008)

There's no replacing the feeling of seeing your first engine run.

Congrats!

Rick


----------



## lugnut (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice little engine CC. You can set around and rub is shinny this winter. Is that your first one?
Mel


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 30, 2008)

lugnut  said:
			
		

> Is that your first one?



Oh Yes 8)


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice one CC...  Just be careful about that bling... It can be dangerous to your future projects!!

Good to see a runner.... now did you get those plans I sent for you to peruse? 

What's next.... Yer I know pressure! ;D


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 30, 2008)

nice little engine there cc :bow: ..............it runs very nice 8)

the bling comes after you get it running 

chuck


----------



## ksouers (Jun 30, 2008)

Good one, Dave! Now that you've got the new shop dirty you can build more!

Congratulations!


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 30, 2008)

You keep running it like that you'll have it wore out before it's done) Great job!!!

Wes


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 30, 2008)

Well Jeez, guy, I'm impressed!!! That looks awfully close to the "wobbler" I built last month from Elmers Engines plans. It certainly is a thrill to see the little buggers run, isn't it. Next thing you know, you'll be wanting to build a double acting wobbler!!! very Nice----Brian


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 30, 2008)

As they say Dave, about little acorns.

Well done, your first runner, big smiles ;D ;D ;D ;D.

Forget what it looks like, you have brought lifeless bits to life.

John


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job!

Always fun to see an engine run for the first time

Eric


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 1, 2008)

You have created mechanical life! Nice feeling when you prove to yourself that you can do it. Now your hooked! Nice job.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice runner CC!


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers Guys 

It does give you that nice warm fuzzy feeling when they burst into life ;D

Haven't had chance to do any more, both me n' the Mr's work full time and at the moment her Dad is needing most of the spare time we have, hopefully I'll make a little more progress in a day or two.



			
				Powder keg  said:
			
		

> You keep running it like that you'll have it wore out before it's done)



Funnily enough Wes  ............... 
I made the cylinder out of Delrin as I ain't got any 1" dia brass yet and also, because I wanted to see if it would work : , ............ when I tapped the hole for the pivot bolt the Taper was fine but the Plug felt .............. "not quite right" :-[ ........ anyway the thread is pretty loose now so modifications are required. 

Plan A) was ............ bigger bolt ......... Plan B) is epoxy a nut into a recess ........ anyone know if epoxy will bond to Delrin or not ............ Plan C) I do have some 1" aluminium 

Oh ......... and a big thanks to Dave Goodfellow whose plans I ..... sort of ..... followed *>> Click Here <<*

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 1, 2008)

Crewcab--As far as I know, nothing will bond to Delrin. If you run an aluminum piston in an aluminum cylinder, chances are good that they will weld themselves together very quickly. (Its not actually weld, but the auminum "galls" and seizes up). Your best bet is to wait untill you can get a peice of brass, or else machine a cylinder from steel (and thats kind of a PITA for tinywork.)


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers Brian ............ I'd a sneaking feeling about Delrin being glue resistant, however the point about the two parts being of the same metal I'd totally overlooked  ............ Plans B and C are now consigned to the scrap bin and plan A suddenly looks more appealing .............. until I get some 1" diameter brass anyway.

Many thanks 8)

Dave (CC)


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 3, 2008)

Well a little more progress 

Plan A has worked .......... so far 8)

I've added a tad more bling but I think that's going to go unnoticed at the side of Ralph's latest posting : .............. anyway ......... I hate polishing ;D

It now has a temporary base and a little style .............. but it runs pretty sweet 8) ............. I'm quite amazed 
















Dave CC


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 3, 2008)

well done cc .......now i think this engine should be the engine of the month.............what do the rest of you lads think?????

chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jul 3, 2008)

I like it. Nice looking engine...


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 4, 2008)

Well Bling isn't everything Da...CC, Mine isn't yet running! Yours however is running just fine and has quite a nice sound to it too ;D

It isn't about the shinyest one it's all about self achievement, I've gone my way you go yours and both of us shall be happy in our own triumphs  

What you gonna do for your base ? 



Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice chuff! It's looking really good CC and sounds the part too. What pressure are you running at in the video?

David


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice CC. The little engine I made will not run that slowly, and I really like the sound that your makes.---Brian


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 4, 2008)

Cheers gang ...... it does feel good to put life into previously inanimate lumps of metal 8)

I've learnt a lot from this little engine ................ which may be useful for other newb's 

1) I need to work on accuracy
2) I need to have a long hard look at work holding, particularly for the little mill with a view to milling/drilling angles
3) I need to read up much more on milling cutters and what does what ....... if anyone has a link to an "idiot's guide" ...... to get me going it would be appreciated
4) My polishing skills still leave a lot to be desired 

and 5) ......... I must sort out a manifold etc from the compressor ........ think I'll start a separate thread on that one 


but most of all 6) ...... I have enjoyed it ;D ............ so for anyone dithering out there ....... just do it, if it don't work, keep at it ......... it's fun  


Ralph, no idea at present what the base will end up as, the little lump of 1/2" MS is doing a sterling job at the moment though  ...........unfinished as it is  .......... as you say "each to his own" .......... for me it's making it work, and looking ...... errrrrr tidy ... (ish) :

 CC


PS:   7) Delrin might not be the best material to use for a cylinder / piston ............. but it works ...... at least for the short term, as for the long term :-X ......... ask me come Christmas.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave,

With you working in the building trade, you must come across a lot of steel electrical conduit, plus anything else up to scaffold tube size. These can all be used to make cylinders from.

Part of what model engineering is about, is recognising what things can be used for. Lots of things that are thrown away can be used for what we do. A bit of scaffold pipe cut in half lengthways and cleaned up a bit would make a nice engine stand that looks a bit different from the norm. Softwood offcuts, stained up and varnished can look great for bases.

So as you are walking around sites, pick up bits and pieces that look like they could be used, throw it away later if you find it is of no use. Almost everything has potential.

John


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 4, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> recognising what things can be used for



 :wall: dammit John ........... your right again ???    ..............  OK eyes wide open in future ..........  you wouldn't believe the amount of 1" steel conduit and cast iron drainpipe that's been consigned to the skip before now .... sod's law says however that the words "boat" and "missed" are currently prevalent in my horoscope ???

CC


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 5, 2008)

Twinsquirrel  said:
			
		

> What pressure are you running at in the video?



David
I've now sorted out a regulated compressed air supply ............ at slow speed it's running a 17psi ......... according to my digital tyre pressure gauge (which is the most accurate way I have of measuring it).

Brian, Thank you :bow: ...... however I think it could do with just a little more "rort" ............. have you got any suggestions for a twin big bore exhaust ........... sort of "hot rod" style   ............. "Big Bore" of course is a relative term as the exhaust port is only 3/16" diameter ???

It's been chugging away merrily for the last couple of hours whilst I've been browsing and the only hiccup was because I forgot to turn on the compressor : ....... it even self starts if the piston is just starting the compression stroke 

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 5, 2008)

I like that word "Rort". You may have coined a new word!!! For a crazier exhaust that MAY give a bit more "rort"--- how about a set of dual megaphones like a 2 stroke dirt bike? The only thing that immediately comes to mind ----I have seen some ballpoint pens with a thin brass body that could be reworked into a megaphone, with a little creative silver soldering. Probably a great deal of work for minimum "rort". My advise--Consider this first engine a learning experience. My first attemp is now given a place of honour on my mantle, and I have moved up to the next stage---A double acting wobbler, which is basically the same as you have, except it get steam at both ends of the stroke. This seems like an amazingly simple way to double the power without changing the bore and stroke.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 5, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> --- how about a set of dual megaphones like a 2 stroke dirt bike?



That's just the job ;D ............ however I believe your right Brian, I think a little bit of finishing and then move on ........... but I'll keep my eyes open for old ball point pens ...... there's no rush 

No idea at present what to tackle next, lots of things appeal but I'd best keep it simple at present ........ I'll have a browse and take it from there.

Thanks for all the support gang, much appreciated 

CC


----------

